

Debunking the Myth of the 10,000-Hours Rule - ekm2
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2014/01/22/daniel-goleman-focus-10000-hours-myth/

======
dalke
This is debunking a popular misinterpretation of the 10,000-hours rule by
restating the actual rule. It's 10,000 hours of _deliberate practice_ , and
it's only possible to sustain about 4 hours of this per day.

It's not debunking the actual rule.

